# New color from Zoom



## nathanielrthomas (May 24, 2011)

And im actually looking forward to this one!!!

https://zoombait.com/2011/05/zoom-adds-color-california-420/


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 24, 2011)

I do not like that in a fluke - never had much luck in anything but white and shades with silver or white (or all black or dark grey) 

Like the color just not in a fluke


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 25, 2011)

Same Ahab. Like the color, just not in a fluke.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 25, 2011)

It will be offered in other zoom plastics as well. The fluke is just a sample picture.


----------



## lswoody (May 27, 2011)

I like that color!!!!


----------

